# Potm



## i have crabs

just wondering whats happining with the potm contest. its been 2 months since the last one plus its december so are we doing a picture of the year vote?


----------



## harif87

Ive been wondering the same thing.


----------



## Osiris

Photo contest is undergoing some new workings to make it easier. Keep an eye out for update soon


----------



## i have crabs

its almost 2007,this is killing me


----------



## Osiris

hehe 2007 is when new rules, regulations, spankings, and instructions will be put up  

Have a good safe, new Years everyone!1


----------



## harif87

Happy new years guys, cant wait to see POTM again








Key word...."Safe" LOL


----------



## i have crabs

what happened to the potm ? it was up for a bit but now its gone


----------



## Osiris

Voting Ended, it's open for submissions right now.


----------

